# SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters | 394-300m x 8 | 1293-984ft x 8 | U/C



## z0rg

links to individual project threads:

*Base Tower C* - 394m + 356m - U/C
*Evergrande Center* - 394m - On Hold
*Huiyan Center* - 359m - T/O
*China Merchants Bank Headquarters* - 350m - U/C
*CITIC Financial Center* - 300m - U/C
*Luen Thai International Center* - 300m - Pro
*Tower A* - Pro (not unveiled) - 300m+
*Vanke Headquarters* - 270m - U/C
*Hengli International Building* - 250m - U/C
*Oppo Headquarters* - 200m - U/C
*iCarbonX Headquarters* - 200m - U/C
*Digital China Headquarters* - 200m x 2 - U/C
*ZTE Headquarters* - 200m - U/C
*Tianyin Building* - 150m + 100m - U/C
*China Electric Headquarters* - 150m - U/C





KillerZavatar said:


> *Overview of Shenwan:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark gray = greenspace
> light gray = non skyscraper (<200m) development
> 
> There are two spaces still missing. The one south of Superloop is Tower A, expect another 390m-400m monster. the plots north of Evergrande and such could well still feature 200m towers, but unlikely anything over 350m.








方案揭晓！深圳湾超级总部基地将迎12新地标，谁家颜值堪称巅峰之作？ – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com























*___*


Maximum height announced: 400m.
http://zse.szpl.gov.cn/tzgg/201306/t20130618_80213.html

Preliminary model


----------



## KillerZavatar

for shenzhen a project like that doesn't even surprise me any more. 5 towers on there look quite tall though :cheers:


----------



## GOL2007

There wasn't a supertall proposed for Shenzhen for at least two weeks, I got already worried but luckily everything's back to normal now... :nuts:


----------



## Eric Offereins

just another one.  Incredible.


----------



## ZZ-II

Eric Offereins said:


> just another one.  Incredible.


Indeed, looks like another massive project


----------



## TowerVerre:)

GOL2007 said:


> There wasn't a supertall proposed for Shenzhen for at least two weeks, I got already worried but luckily everything's back to normal now... :nuts:


Wasn't there a great break before the supertall which was proposed 2 weeks ago? I didn't noticed any for 2 or 3 mounth.


----------



## Atmosphere

TowerVerre:) said:


> Wasn't there a great break before the supertall which was proposed 2 weeks ago? I didn't noticed any for 2 or 3 mounth.


Chinese version of the economic crisis.


----------



## saiho

I was wondering what they where doing with that plot of land. I thought I was just going to be apartments.


----------



## Scion




----------



## Scion

DU01-01: 400m to 680m
DU01-03: 400m to 480m
DU02-01: 400m to 580m
DU02-02: 300m
DU03-02: 250m
DU03-04: 300m
DU05-03: 300m to 400m
DU06-03: 300m


Full res image download https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9pIpIgwerKWOGdMUWI0Q0ZJXzA


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ oh my holy jellyfish, 7 supertalls next to each other :drool:


----------



## lowenmeister

another possible 600 m+,second one today in Shenzhen?


----------



## KillerZavatar

on google maps: 22.523538,113.958689 that is the location, i marked the very southwestern part of the plot layout map a few posts ^^ above


----------



## bozenBDJ

Now i know what is going to be built at that 'DU' plot north of Shenzhen Bay


----------



## KillerZavatar

now that took me a while

note: the locations are currently a bit off, was the first time i added locations on the site and i may have derped there, the building are all slithly too far north-west on the map.


----------



## ZZ-II

Hopefully all this will be build!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
this is basically as big as zhujiang new city considering heights and density :cheers: if built, it will come in phases and will take a long time, we can just hope that they start with the biggest buildings. if the DU01 buildings is the first phase, now that would be amazing.


----------



## williamhou2005

Scion said:


> DU01-01: 400m to 680m
> DU01-03: 400m to 480m
> DU02-01: 400m to 580m
> DU02-02: 300m
> DU03-02: 250m
> DU03-04: 300m
> DU05-03: 300m to 400m
> DU06-03: 300m
> 
> 
> Full res image download https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9pIpIgwerKWOGdMUWI0Q0ZJXzA




These height restrictions are upper boundaries. Those 300m are actually worded "can not exceed 300m" in the document, so we will have 3x400m+ plus 1x300m+ buildings in the area, still impressive


----------



## z0rg

Great cluster. It could host everything Qianhai may fail to develop because of the airport.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I think its far away enough, But if Shenzhen wants to build 600+ or even 500+ in this area, it might be hard. Every single position will have have to be exact, or else crashing into buildings or airplane hitting part of the building and while lands breaks up and destroys the airport. There are probably 2 best way of solving Qianhai's problem, one is to build huge amount of 300-499m skyscrapers, but with different design, no boxes. Or they can build another commercial airport (probably not).


----------



## z0rg

New layout, by crazyboyxzy


----------



## z0rg

Anyway, since this is a masterplan (as Baishizhou, Qianhai...) we should open independent threads for each supertall as they start releasing specific info/images. But it may take years. Perhaps by 2017 the supertall forums will have over 60 active threads for Shenzhen lol.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Shenzhen on the rise. In action.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Prep?










- Date of image : April 11th, 2011


----------



## ZZ-II

imagine all these towers rising at the same time


----------



## KillerZavatar

bozenBDJ said:


> Prep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Date of image : April 11th, 2011


google earth has part of the area as recent as march this year, but it does not look prep, no machines. i think infrastructure is to come earlier than that the plots start, but we can hope they will build the skyscrapers soon.


----------



## kunming tiger

Just an insane proposal. Hard to visualize something of this scale.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
scale is quite similar to guangzhou zhujiang new city.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^I was in Spain for 2 weeks and what am I seeing when I am back: Future City Project is 700m+ tall now and they are developing one megatall and 6 supertalls instead of 2 supertalls here. Insane. Now I think that it is quiet realistic that China Resources Headquater will be 525m since it is near this proposal. If this all gets build like this (Shenwan Station Towers, China Resources Headquater, One Shenzhen Bay and Tianji International Plaza) it will be bigger then Dubai Marina, hopefully with better designs


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This would look seriously futuristic


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Where exactly is this locate?

Just too many proposals, eventually Shenzhen will have to decide which is the best CBD


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^



KillerZavatar said:


> on google maps: 22.523538,113.958689 that is the location, i marked the very southwestern part of the plot layout map a few posts ^^ above


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I just hope Shenzhen doesn't ends up like Dubai after the next financial crisis...


----------



## Eric Offereins

ZZ-II said:


> imagine all these towers rising at the same time


that would be insane!


----------



## williamhou2005

Puppetgeneral said:


> Where exactly is this locate?
> 
> Just too many proposals, eventually Shenzhen will have to decide which is the best CBD



This area is essentially connected with Houhai, so may count as one business district once it shows its shape. In the near term this area looks the most promising to me, as Qianhai looks like a longer term development with height restrictions


----------



## Scion

Puppetgeneral said:


> Every single position will have have to be exact, or else crashing into buildings or airplane hitting part of the building and while lands breaks up and destroys


:yes::yes:

red = airport flight path
blue = the site

the planes are flying approx 800-900m above ground over the site


----------



## KillerZavatar

800m-900m above ground? i doubt they can build anything that all there then unless they change flight paths.


----------



## williamhou2005

Scion said:


> :yes::yes:
> 
> red = airport flight path
> blue = the site
> 
> the planes are flying approx 800-900m above ground over the site



I live quite close to the flight path passing by the site (near the proposed 300m OCT tower), but I have not noticed airplanes flying under 1000m in front of me...may be I was getting used to the airplanes? :nuts:


----------



## Scion

^^ we need someone that can read instrument charts. I was guesstimating the numbers on the thing.

page 28 https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9pIpIgwerKWUWhmSXF3TU1MMnc

The way I see it, the planes should be 700m off the ground when turning at 大南山 and be at 900m when they reach 竹子林. Don't know if I'm right.


----------



## williamhou2005

^^

Looks like you spent some effort looking for this chart, I wouldn't know where to find it.

Based on my 10yr + experience living in OCT I have not noticed low flying airliners nearby tho


----------



## Scion

try this?

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9pIpIgwerKWUWhmSXF3TU1MMnc/edit?usp=sharing

I'm completely clueless as to what all the numbers on the instrument chart mean. If someone can read it please explain the numbers that point out aircraft's height, thanks!


----------



## williamhou2005

Scion said:


> try this?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9pIpIgwerKWUWhmSXF3TU1MMnc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I'm completely clueless as to what all the numbers on the instrument chart mean. If someone can read it please explain the numbers that point out aircraft's height, thanks!



Yeah it works. Where did you find the document, it is on public site?


----------



## Scion

^^ http://wenku.baidu.com/view/d3ea1d49fe4733687e21aaf9.html


----------



## z0rg

Fan-made concept renders by 自由高飞. The area will look fantstic if they respect the current heights.


----------



## Fayeddd

^^
:dance: 
really nice!!


----------



## Eric Offereins

That is a very cool render. The impact of that cluster will be huge.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i like that they used chow tai fook as an inspiration for the tallest one in that fan made picture. however it will only be that extreme if all buildings are indeed as tall as they can be. :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

More concept renders. They didn't credit the source.


----------



## ZZ-II

680m :drool:


----------



## Munwon

WOW


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

:eek2::eek2::eek2: good designed!!


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Concept renders, I gues these aren't final designs yet, but it looks great.


----------



## KillerZavatar

these concept renders are amazing! also very detailed, so maybe even a bit more than concept. after all, the most recent renders for the 400m tower also seem to suggest that architects try to get the full 400m in a box like building and the designs are similar, so we have a few indications that we may get buildings to the roof of the proposed height, only time will tell, but what we get for now seems really good, even if it is only concept. if the 400m tower gets its boxy design it would be a good start.


----------



## lowenmeister

How likely are all the taller concepts to be built? Is the problem with height limit in the vicinity of the airport resolved? I hope it can be built with the main tower soaring to almost 700m high.


----------



## CrazyDave

They must have some pretty deep pockets if they can finance this project!


----------



## lowenmeister

CrazyDave said:


> They must have some pretty deep pockets if they can finance this project!


Shenzhen surely is one of the most ambitious cities worldwide,but if its a city that could pull it off it is Shenzhen


----------



## binhai




----------



## binhai

They said ≤300m


----------



## KillerZavatar

that's DU03-02, if it indeed is now less or equal 300m it was a height increase.in that render it is still 250m though, so if increased to something like 300m it would be as tall as its neighbour to the east


----------



## Munwon

When can we expect activity for this area?


----------



## Faisal Shourov

By acheng3111


----------



## Faisal Shourov

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140512/14051217152a4301335654a2c9.jpg


----------



## Faisal Shourov




----------



## totaleclipse1985

Absolutely awesome. One of the best and greatest projects in the world!


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ I agree. Massive project, pretty good quality designs too.


----------



## lukahead6

Wow, if u thought that cluster of towers was impressive enough, just remember that the Baishizhou redevelopment project is RIGHT behind the Shenwan station towers. About 500m inland from Shenwan station towers will be the site of another possible 600m tower in baishizhou along with huge amounts of supertalls and skyscrapers... 

When people think of future shenzhen, we think of Qianhai complete in all its splendour, futian CBD complete with crazy height and density along with Ping An and Gemdale, or we think about the Luohu region with all the supertalls, and Cuawei megatall announced, but personally I view this Nanshan/Baishizhou area of shenzhen as THE skyline of shenzhen. Just like people associate ST, SFC, and Jin Mao along with Pudong as THE shanghai skyline. 

I mean u COULD have 2 megatalls really close to each other, surrounded by supertalls and 400-500m towers, as well as the whole Houhai area being built up with 3 projects roughly 400m close to each other (Resources HQ, Tianji, One Shenzhen bay) and the dozens of skyscraper and super tall projects around the area, up into the high tech parks/ shenzhen silicon valley. Mark my words this area alone will be like the Guangzhou CBD skyline but on steroids, with the golf course separating Shenwan from Houhai, just as there is that separation between Chow Thai Fook, and Guangzhou IFC. If all goes well, and demand is high, Shenzhen future city project (which is REALLY REALLY close to Baishizhou Redev and Shenwan will be built. Adding a 700m monster to the gargantuan cluster already existing, and a few smaller skyscrapers too.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
the 600m tower in baishizhou is directly north of the window of the world across the street, so it is more like 1km, but in this skyliine there is also a 370m tower further south so, it really doesn't matter, 1km is certainly extremely close for two megatalls, especially ones that are accompanied by so so many other supertalls each. :drool: i never really considered these skylines together since the renders never showed both skylines, but you are perfectly right in saying it will be epic and probably the best skyline in the city.


----------



## lowenmeister

Found these concepts onlinehttps://www.behance.net/gallery/17370527/Blooming-City-Shenzhen-Bay-Supercity-Competition


----------



## no_gods

It looks like a project in cancelled project in Dubai but this one seems less futuristic.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Like the previous concept designs more, but this is amazing as well . The tallest tower looks like it has a lot of floors, on phone it is a bit hard to count though.


----------



## ZZ-II

indeed, could be far above 100 floors


----------



## Fabouninou

no_gods said:


> It looks like a project in cancelled project in Dubai but this one seems less futuristic.


The One Dubai project ?


----------



## no_gods

yes !


----------



## z0rg

Concept plan proposals. Tens of proposals ranging from unoriginality to atrocity. Some of them are stunning, a dream come true! Hopefully they'll chose wisely. Pics by zuicity.

















v


----------



## z0rg

We may get up to 450m~, 600m~ and 750m~ for the three main plots it seems.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Sucks to be only on phone right now. Some of them are really gorgeous, others pretty weird and look a bit unrealistic, but if they can put of sky bridges and things like that it would still be amazing. Most designs are pretty concept, a bit sad to lose the boxes we had before, but we will see, when I am home later I will give my opinion to every single design shown


----------



## z0rg

Just as we said, Qianhai isn't going to be Shenzhen's skyscraper heart. The arch covering Houhai, Shenwan and (if approved) Baishizhou will.


----------



## ZZ-II

z0rg said:


> We may get up to 450m~, 600m~ and 750m~ for the three main plots it seems.


a 700m+ tower for the main plot would be awesome! Can't wait for the first details.


----------



## rlw777

Am I missing something... or is this just a storm drain with windows? 
Those windows would be disgusting.


----------



## Eric Offereins

z0rg said:


> Concept plan proposals. Tens of proposals ranging from unoriginality to atrocity. Some of them are stunning, a dream come true! Hopefully they'll chose wisely. Pics by zuicity.
> 
> ..


I agree. many of them look completely ridiculous, more scifi.
I hope the deck between the towers will stay, But I'm not confident about that. It is so huge that I'm not sure if it is feasible.


----------



## GulfArabia

very ambitious ! lucky city


----------



## z0rg

By 飞火流星


----------



## z0rg

More than 120 proposals for the masterplan. Renders inside!

http://www.szpl.gov.cn/xxgk/ztzl/cjcsgjjs/project/index.html

Best ones:


----------



## z0rg

Trolls attacking the designs of the concept towers or the fact they some random city as bakcground in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
wrong, Wally is commenting before the trolls with a simple :drool:

edit: well looking thru all of these 123 concept designs took a while, but certainly rid me of the boredom i had. additionally to the ones z0rg mentioned i really liked this design that is a bit similar to the sears tower, but changes cladding for inner parts to differentiate them with the outer parts. it is just overall amazingly designed while staying extremely simple. this design i loved as well for similar reasons, i just don't know why they chose to go with a distopian background, while it is cool, it is extremely irritating. this design is quite a piece of art, while still being a really possible design, it plays with the flow of the building and the surroundings and ties the area in as a whole, i really enjoy these towers with the park tied in. the train around it seems a bit random though.

something else to mention is that all these designs seem to stick mostly with the height that was given to them. here we can see for example that they straight up went for the exact maximum given heights (while at the same time using CTBUH material without giving any credit). some designs went a bit higher though, on one i counted 173 floors.

some of the designs just were so crazy. of course i would love something like this to get built, but it would just not be possible in any way.

and yes i realize it is all just concepts, but i was bored and looking thru all the designs was the best that could have happened in that very moment


----------



## jamesh9000

Wow. I wish all of them could be built.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
yeah, i just wish they move forward with it. the sites are pretty much empty and could start every moment, but choosing a winner from 123 entries and then waiting for a more realistic version, getting everything approved, it all takes time before anything can start at all. baishizhou and caiwuwei all have stuff that needs to be demolished, so it will take long anyways, but shenwan is pretty much already ready to go, with road connection in the right spot and everything


----------



## lowenmeister

Tallest concept?
Proposal 122









http://www.szpl.gov.cn/xxgk/ztzl/cjcsgjjs/project/big_122.html


----------



## ZZ-II

All of these designs are pretty awesome!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Now I'm just like :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## FM 2258

This is my favorite proposal and if they can build the tallest tower to 680m+ even more awesome: 

http://www.szpl.gov.cn/xxgk/ztzl/cjcsgjjs/project/big_015.jpg

To me it looks the most practical as well as beautiful. Looks like the place means "business".


----------



## Dancing Banana

most of them are amazing. but only some are unique. i see a lot of shanghai tower influence in many designs which isnt bad but id rather have something new and disturbing 

ok seems zorg likes shanghaitowerish designs because when i look through all the designs there arent that many of that kind 

my favorites:
































































































































but i think most of these are not realistic


----------



## The seventh shape

Wow some of those designers have wild imaginations, they should work on the new Star Wars movie.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Dancing Banana said:


> my favorites:


Awesome!!
I like choose 3 designed so pretty and look like vey tall !!


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Hopefully this won't lead to hight limitations:


hkskyline said:


> *Shenzhen risking birds in reaching for sky*
> 17 August 2014
> South China Morning Post
> 
> Grand plans to transform Deep Bay wetlands into a cluster of corporate headquarters spells woe for migratory species, green groups say
> 
> Shenzhen’s plan to convert wetlands on the shores of Deep Bay, off northwestern Hong Kong, into a commercial zone with soaring skyscrapers will pose a major threat to bird migration patterns, environmental experts and groups say.
> 
> The city government’s project on what mainlanders call Shenzhen Bay was launched in September. A planning design contest to build a “super city” in the area began in June, drawing 124 entries from around the world.
> 
> A jury will select eight designs, with the winner getting two million yuan (HK$2.5 million) and the runner-up 800,000 yuan.
> 
> The plan calls for a cluster of business headquarters to be built in the Qiaocheng wetlands in Nanshan district, upstream from the Mai Po marshes in Hong Kong. A 35.2-hectare area will be converted into a dense urban centre, according to a blueprint posted on the website of the city’s Urban Planning Land and Resources Commission.
> 
> Officials hope to develop a bay area economy that may eventually be on par with the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> Several skyscrapers of 150 to 680 metres tall will line the shore of the bay. Underground transport links and overhead pathways will connect the towers, which are expected to cater for 180,000 to 220,000 workers.
> 
> Four environmental groups based in Hong Kong – WWF, Green Sense, the Hong Kong Bird Watching Society and the Cross-border Environment Concern Association – said they knew little of the development plan, but were very concerned that a commercial project so close to Deep Bay would threaten the many migratory birds visiting the Mai Po Nature Reserve each autumn, winter and spring.
> 
> Hong Kong’s Environmental Protection Department and Agriculture, Fisheries and Conservation Department did not return calls seeking comment, nor did Shenzhen’s urban planning commission.
> 
> Dr Wen Xianji – a mangrove specialist for WWF, which manages the nature reserve – said the organisation did not know if the Hong Kong government had been informed about the plan.
> 
> But any change on the Shenzhen side would affect the environment in Deep Bay, he said.
> 
> “Deep Bay is one of the most important stopover sites for migratory bird species that traverse the East Asian-Australasian Flyway,” Wen said. “Mai Po and Shenzhen’s wetlands in Nanshan and Futian districts have a critical influence on bird migration patterns in East Asia.”
> 
> He said the planned skyscrapers on the migratory route would definitely affect shorebirds and the Mai Po reserve.
> 
> “The buildings will become a physical barrier to the shorebirds and stop them from flying freely between Hong Kong and Shenzhen,” he said. The ecological value of the reserve and Shenzhen’s wetlands would also be badly damaged, he added.
> 
> Yu Yat-tung, research manager of the Bird Watching Society, said: “The wetlands area at Deep Bay is one of the most important in the world, but because of cross-border jurisdictions, it has been treated in two separate ways … Hong Kong authorities cannot plan or manage wetlands on the Shenzhen side, and vice versa. We have heard nothing about the giant commercial project in Shenzhen.
> 
> “Such a cluster of skyscrapers would definitely be a deathtrap for the birds. You would [see] flocks circling in confusion around skyscrapers and repeatedly colliding with windows and building signage.”
> 
> Johnny Wei, founder of the Cross-border Environment Concern Association, urged the Shenzhen government to conduct and release the results of an environmental impact assessment before construction began.
> 
> Wei and Yu agreed that environmentalists on both sides of the border should try to get the Shenzhen government to launch a public consultation, and to maintain transparency as the project moved from planning to implementation.
> 
> “But I don’t think the Hong Kong government will do much about it,” Yu said.
> 
> And if the past was any indication, he said, attempts might be futile because “Guangdong always focuses on the economy and population flow rather than environmental protection”.
> 
> Shenzhen had more than 530 hectares of mangrove forest in the early 1980s, one of the mainland’s most important wetland conservation zones. Today, less than a quarter of that space – just 130 hectares – remains because of urbanisation, local media say.
> 
> The Shenzhen Economic Daily quoted the China Coastal Waterbird Census 2014 report as saying the number of shorebirds living in Shenzhen’s mangrove wetlands had fallen 17 per cent since last year.
> 
> Xiong Yang, of the Green River NGO, has long studied Shenzhen’s mangrove forests and thinks the situation is bleak.
> 
> “The new enterprise-headquarters project will be right next to the wetland park – another commercial reclamation project in the Qiaocheng wetlands – and will become a new threat to the nearby Mai Po reserve, even though the developers and authorities have hailed the park’s new villas, artificial lake and yacht docks as a haven for birds,” Xiong said.
> 
> “To make the wetland park attractive to property buyers and tourists, the developers are trying to clean up the area and also bring in seawater. It will make the park look beautiful and clean, but it will be a disaster for the fragile ecosystem.”


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Luckily this is not Germany - here they would block all development and make it a wildlife reserve 

I mean there is nothing wrong with environmental protection, but there is more than enough space in China where it is reasonable and a good thing to create wildlife reserves, national parks and everything else. But please don't try to do wildlife protection in the heart of the largest conurbation on the planet.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^It is a shame, many Germans are from the start against every single medium big or big project. Like one skyscraper would destroy the whole cities charme, a new trainstation the whole wildlife 20 km arround it and a new philarmony would make a city bankrupt.:bash::bash::bash: hno:hno:hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
to be fair, your city was hit extra-hard with nimbyism 

but yeah, i doubt a few birds will result in restrictions for the shenwan station towers


----------



## cfredo

^^
Yeah, "nimbysim" is really getting out of hand here in Stuttgart. If you look at the webpage of the local newspaper "Stuttgarter Zeitung", you'll find a lot of negative user comments in the comments section under nearly every construction news article (even for really small and irrelevant projects). :no:

Back to topic (Shenzhen): As far as I understand it, there are only several NGOs complaining about the projects. They don't really have a say in this matter. There is just too much money involved (or at stake).


----------



## kunming tiger

cfredo said:


> ^^
> Yeah, "nimbysim" is really getting out of hand here in Stuttgart. If you look at the webpage of the local newspaper "Stuttgarter Zeitung", you'll find a lot of negative user comments in the comments section under nearly every construction news article (even for really small and irrelevant projects). :no:
> 
> Back to topic (Shenzhen): As far as I understand it, there are only several NGOs complaining about the projects. They don't really have a say in this matter. There is just too much money involved (or at stake).


 That's an understatement.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^^^
Could NIMBY's, NGO's ect be one reason that Hong Kong isn't building (so much): That the money and the developers simply moved their money across the border because there's less hassle? (I realize land prices, construction cost, expected returns also play in).

The dolphins and the environment are issues in Hong Kong....

Do people in Shenzhen even know or care that the last ones are grasping for their breath in the river at the time of writing?

I love skyscrapers but sometimes NIMBY's actually have a point.... (in a society where the will of the rich don't always trump the common good).

... Maybe a good balance is somewhere between Stuttgart and Shenzhen.


----------



## Dimasusin2012

http://www.designboom.com/architect...n-shenzhen-super-city-competition-09-15-2014/

this is project has been selected as the winner:cheers::banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Just saw it on our flipboard and wanted to post it. You bet me to it 

Choosing a crazier design like this also makes me more skeptical. It may not yet be final, yet looking at all the provided pictures the structure becomes more and more plausible. It looks doable, yet extremely expensive to do as well and you cannot really build the whole thing in phases with all these bridges. It is however also one of the best things that could have happened. The design is amazing and the heights stay the same with seemingly additional towers. When I am on computer i might do a full on analysis of the heights, that slices diagram picture certainly gives a good opportunity for that. I certainly do hope it can be done and is final, but more likely it will not be. We can only wait and see.


----------



## ed500

Looks way to concept to me, maybe its just an award for the best design and not the one there going to build.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Yeah, thought about that as well.


----------



## z0rg

Prized doesn't mean chosen.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
How was it in former big scale competitions? Shanghai tower, canton observation tower, chow tai fook in guangzhou, ... have the now built or u/c designs won the first prize?


----------



## z0rg

^^ If you explore first tier architecture studios' websites you'll find prized unbuilt proposals easily  So don't worry


----------



## KillerZavatar

Well, the plots are empty and ready, i was hoping we get a final design now, so they can finally start prep work :nuts: and this design is amazing, just unlikely, but truly amazing.


----------



## Braillard

Same article as above.
It's just to have some picture directly on the forum.




>


Etcaetera.
http://shanghaiist.com/2014/09/17/cloud-shaped-skyscraper-shenzhen.php


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

>


The proposal looks good, but I'd be interested to see an engineering breakdown of the structure. That K-shaped part looks like it'll cause a great deal of headache for the responsible structural engineers. You'd need one monster of a truss system to keep the diagonal elements from sagging, and the horisontal loads on the unfortunate "trunk" tower would be tremendous - requiring some hefty lateral bracing. The floor space of the two towers to the left of the picture would be reduced quite a bit by all the structural elements required to keep the building in shape.


----------



## HOLABETO

Interesting, what type of architecture would that be categorised in? NeoBrutalism? (I just made this one up)


----------



## crriss

What's the point of showing these utopic designs instead of concentrating on something real which have chances to be built ?


----------



## saiho

This design is great and all but it would totally ruin shenzhen's skyline. Key word: "fit in"


----------



## rauthier

the begin of the end here.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Its a cool looking concept at least! :cheers: 











Reminds me a bit of a design MAD once made for a skyscraper in Chongqing.


----------



## droneriot

Aside from the previously mentioned structual engineering standpoint, I think the biggest hurdle would be how much it would cost to construct a cluster that complex. They better expect tenants to pay a pretty penny for having a place in there if they want it to be economical. If they have any intention of building it that way.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

As much as I love this design, I'm absolutely certain it will never happen. A structure of this kind is impossible to build, at least if you want to use it as a building.


----------



## FloripaNation

New Hengsha?? :lol:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Designed


----------



## totaleclipse1985

KillerZavatar said:


> Phase 1 is about to start. Two 300m towers, one 400m tower and one 480m tower are all in preparation. Just look at the photo above your post, if that's not news, i don't know what is.


What are the second 300m and the 480m? CITIC is 300m (on gaoloumi they say 312) and the Metro Station tower is 400m.

Do you think the circular structure is for the 480m Shewan Station Tower?


----------



## KillerZavatar

the circular structure is for the 400m one, you can compare and see the plots here: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=24&lat=22.524233&lng=113.969719&z=18&t=k


----------



## Ch.W

^^I've made an exquisite selection of more or less visionary proposals. On the website are much more^^
http://www.szpl.gov.cn/xxgk/ztzl/cjcsgjjs/project/index.html


----------



## lixap

well that sure is a lot of architectural masturbation.


----------



## BEE2

lixap said:


> well that sure is a lot of architectural masturbation.




Masturbation is : 

legal( non-criminal), 
free( whenever or whatever you want) and 
cheap ( no money involved). 

The best way to practice sexuality.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Ch.W said:


> ^^I've made an exquisite selection of more or less visionary proposals. On the website are much more^^
> http://www.szpl.gov.cn/xxgk/ztzl/cjcsgjjs/project/index.html


I like it


----------



## trustevil

That "breath" render was nice and looks practical i could see that being built although pic number 13 with the sharp angles is really good looking as well. Are these all in a design competition or what? I hope the ones i like get selected, fat chance though.


----------



## Scion

It's a competition set out to garner publicity for the area's development. Architect studios are merely throwing in their outlandish ideas to boost their portfolio, knowing full well that it will not materialise, chances are none of them are even paid anything for their work.

In reality, once the individual plots of land is sold to developers, the developer will consult with their architect of choice (behind closed doors). Bearing cost and efficiency in mind, the final design will most likely be a docile box shaped tower.


----------



## trustevil

Scion said:


> It's a competition set out to garner publicity for the area's development. Architect studios are merely throwing in their outlandish ideas to boost their portfolio, knowing full well that it will not materialise, chances are none of them are even paid anything for their work.
> 
> In reality, once the individual plots of land is sold to developers, the developer will consult with their architect of choice (behind closed doors). Bearing cost and efficiency in mind, the final design will most likely be a docile box shaped tower.


Thats sad. Smh, myb it will an elegant box shape group of towers. But if what you say is true then the designs will be pretty underwhelming


----------



## ramses59

when the final choice will be available?


----------



## lowenmeister

massing renders shown on gaoloumi by ckylyr, maybe there is a chance that the taller towers can reach 600+m 



























note the two finalized designs for the towers in the left corner, maybe these are the final designs for citic finance center and Shenzhen metro vanke mangrove bay project

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2777712&extra=page%3D1


----------



## Tupac96

lowenmeister, I can't see the images


----------



## lowenmeister

Tupac96 said:


> lowenmeister, I can't see the images


should be fixed now


----------



## Munwon

please god!


----------



## enrigue8

look boring!


----------



## KillerZavatar

enrigue8 said:


> look boring!


this is massing models, not actual designs. only height and width is of interest here. And it seems like the tall towers are still proposed, which is amazing.


----------



## tim1807

That's 150 floors right there!


----------



## Fayeddd

The future is China :nuts:


----------



## kunming tiger

how far from the baoan airport?


----------



## tim1807

kunming tiger said:


> how far from the baoan airport?


19km/12mile southeast of the airport.


----------



## germanicboy

Oh boy, 9 supertalls. Any info on *DU07-01 Plot* and *DU01-01 Plot* ? I don't have access to gaoloumi


----------



## ed500

*DU01-01* plot is tower A ~395m with another ~300m tower.
*DU07-01* plot according to Gaoloumi will have a 300m | 250m | 180m | 180m towers. Designs are probably not final for both plots.

*







*


----------



## Zaz965

another 395-meter tower, shenzhen has a problem with round numbers 😁 😁


----------



## KillerZavatar

Zaz965 said:


> another 395-meter tower, shenzhen has a problem with round numbers 😁 😁


The site has a 400m height restriction from sea level. They are building to 400m, but we consider height from ground


----------



## trustevil

For those of us that don't have a membership with that website would someone mind translating anything significant besides height? Any renders for these buildings yet would be nice to see as well


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> The site has a 400m height restriction from sea level. They are building to 400m, but we consider height from ground


at least, they allow taller buildings in the inner parts of the city


----------



## ed500

trustevil said:


> For those of us that don't have a membership with that website would someone mind translating anything significant besides height? Any renders for these buildings yet would be nice to see as well


Here's some more information and some relevant links i found, but info is sparse as still in early stages.

*ZTE Headquarters*
Plots: DU04-01 | DU04-02 | DU04-03
Architect: Buro Ole Scheeren
Can't find a height for this one but Hengli to the left is 250m so around 200m











*China Electronics Headquarters*
Plots: DU02-07 | DU02-08
Architect: Gensler
again can't find a height














中国电子深圳超级总部，滨海‘空中圆环’设计打造新地标 | bierenjia.de


中国电子信息产业集团有限公司（CEC，简称中国电子），成立于1989年5月，是中央直接管理的国有独资特大型集团公司，也是中国最大的国有IT中央企业，连续多年跻身《财富》世界五百强。企业以提供电




www.bierenjia.de






*Tower A* | ~395m | ~300m
Plot: DU01-01











*Liantai International Center* | 300m | 250m | 180m | 180m (according to Gaoloumi)
Plot: DU07-01
from what i gather design contest ongoing

















Architecture Design of Liantai International Center on the Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base • AIMIR CG


The project land is located at the northeast corner of the Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base, Shenzhen City, with the parcel No. of T208-0055 (DU07-01). Construction scale: The total land area is 92,372.28m2, and the stipulated floor area included in the floor area ratio (FAR) calculation is...




www.aimircg.com






*JD Headquarters*
Plots: DU06-05 | DU06-06
on Gaoloumi they say height limit of 200m










Also check this link if you haven't seen already, gives more info on the projects already anounced.





方案揭晓！深圳湾超级总部基地将迎12新地标，谁家颜值堪称巅峰之作？ – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com


----------



## Haieg

I am honestly a little worried with the Evergrand Centre, because so many projects have been announced by Evergrand, but only a few were built. Nanning´s Evergrand Centre, Hefeis Evergrand Centre´for example are all On hold.


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> The site has a 400m height restriction from sea level. They are building to 400m, but we consider height from ground


the government should allow 405 meters from sea level, so the height would be 400m 😁 😁


----------



## Hudson11

Vanke Headquarters by Pelli, rendering from Atchain


----------



## ed500

*ZTE Headquarters*








SHENZHEN | ZTE Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | 45 fl | U/C


http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2889213&extra=page%3D1&page=1 Posted on Gaoloumi by zehua23 Location of plot, originally posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳. from 15/01/21




www.skyscrapercity.com





*China Electronics Headquarters*








SHENZHEN | CEC Vanke Shenzhen Bay Headquarters | 150m |...


Design by Gensler http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2679000&extra=page%3D1&page=1 http://www.archiposition.com/items/42bc8696ea Posted on Gaoloumi by zehua23 Location of plot, originally posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳. from 15/01/21




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

*Luen Thai International Center*








SHENZHEN | Luen Thai International Center | 300m | 984ft...


Heights according to Gaoloumi, located in the DU07 plot of Super Bay Headquarters. Design contest ongoing. CUBE architects design entry https://www.cube-architects.com/projects_1/329.html https://www.szdesigncenter.org/design_competitions/5426?tab=official_announcement...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

数个工程同时进行！深圳湾超级总部基地建设加速


数个工程同时进行！深圳湾超级总部基地建设加速,深圳湾,滨海,深圳




www.163.com


----------



## ed500

Latest Google Earth imagery.


----------



## Munwon

The best new district in China and that says something. Anyone know which plots are which?


----------



## ed500

1. Super Loop
2. Evergrande Center
3. Huiyan Center
4. China Merchants Bank Headquarters
5. CITIC Financial Center
6. Vanke Headquarters
7. Luen Thai International Center
8. Tower A
9. Hengli International Building
10. Oppo Headquarters
11. iCarbonX Headquarters
12. Digital China Headquarters
13. ZTE Headquarters
14. JD Headquarters
15. Tianyin Building
16. China Electronics Headquarters
17. TCL Headquarters


----------



## ed500

*TCL China Star Optoelectronics Technology Co., Ltd* has acquired the *DU09-01* plot.














TCL华星光电、深圳湾区城建以71亿拿到深超总入场券


TCL华星光电、深圳湾区城建以71亿拿到深超总入场券,深圳湾,tcl,华星,华侨城,深圳




www.163.com


----------



## ed500

Up to date overview of the area, posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## hkskyline

5/14

210514165513_VLux by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 6









暴雨后的黄昏 by Irene on 500px


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## Daniiif

Sina Visitor System


----------



## Speechless.♥

Buildings with height over 400 are probibitet all around Shenzhen by invisible corruption powers... 20 uildings till 395 and no building over 400 m are U/C in Shenzhen.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Speechless.♥ said:


> Buildings with height over 400 are probibitet all around Shenzhen by invisible corruption powers... 20 uildings till 395 and no building over 400 m are U/C in Shenzhen.


the 400m height restriction due to airport rights in the shenzhen bay super headquarters area is not invisible or hidden at all, it is public knowledge.


----------



## luci203

kunming tiger said:


> That policy is more to do with 500 meter+ projects rather than 300 meter projects in this thread and that policy is subject to change like most things in life.


Is actually a ban for 500+ and need special approval for 250m+

and policy can change either way in the future... be more permissive or even more restrictive than now.


----------



## ed500

*TCL Headquarters*








SHENZHEN | TCL Headquarters | 100m | 328ft | U/C


Located in the DU09-01 plot of Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters https://www.archiposition.com/items/e3aad6ff61 https://xw.qq.com/cmsid/20220108A06XCL00




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

*JD Headquarters*








SHENZHEN | JD Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | Prep


Located in Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters, height limit of 200m. Design contest ongoing, applicants are Buro Ole Scheeren Aedas Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners Sumuding Architectural Design UN Studio BV (UNStudio) + East China Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd. ECADI Woods...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

Here's an excellent update in the form of four Xigua video screenshots capturing most of the plots and projects in the Shenzhen Bay HQ district. 
It's also a beautiful sunny day in Shenzhen in this update.
😍 😎 ⛱ 🕶 🏙 🌇 🏯 🌝🌞🌻🌼🌸🌺


https://www.ixigua.com/7084853271231201822?logTag=032e8029d3a301ac823f


----------



## 499towersofchina

Here is are some excellent 4K xigua video screenshots of various buildings under construction in the Shenzhen Bay HQ District from around 2 weeks ago at the end of April last month.
There are lots of workers busy on sight as one can see.


https://www.ixigua.com/7092770730915561984?logTag=02d9718856fb9046d4fb


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

【官网】万科深圳湾SIC65公馆售楼处电话400-861-0709转接7777丨万科SIC65电话_湾区_全球_城市


是全球总部聚集区、都会文化高地、国际交流中心、滨海客厅为一体的未来城市典范，是粤港澳大湾区竞争力和影响力的全球城市标志。 在“超级校园”里，全球企业之间能够开放协作，城市与生态环境深度融合，成为未来…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Hudson11

Probably the best rendering yet accuracy wise.


----------



## ed500

10/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

07/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

ed500 said:


> 07/08/22 by 摩天圳
> View attachment 3623678
> 
> View attachment 3623679
> 
> View attachment 3623680


What's the circle building U/C?


----------



## ed500

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> What's the circle building U/C?











SHENZHEN | CEC Vanke Shenzhen Bay Headquarters | 150m |...


Design by Gensler http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2679000&extra=page%3D1&page=1 http://www.archiposition.com/items/42bc8696ea Posted on Gaoloumi by zehua23 Location of plot, originally posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳. from 15/01/21




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

30/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

06/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

21/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## A Chicagoan

ed500 said:


> 28/11/22 by zehua23
> View attachment 4218158
> 
> View attachment 4218159
> 
> View attachment 4218161
> 
> View attachment 4218162
> 
> View attachment 4218163
> 
> View attachment 4218167
> 
> View attachment 4218169
> 
> View attachment 4218170
> 
> View attachment 4218172
> 
> View attachment 4218174
> 
> View attachment 4218176
> 
> View attachment 4218179
> 
> View attachment 4218181
> 
> View attachment 4218182
> 
> View attachment 4218183
> 
> View attachment 4218185
> 
> View attachment 4218186
> 
> View attachment 4218187
> 
> View attachment 4218188
> 
> View attachment 4218190
> 
> View attachment 4218193
> 
> View attachment 4218194
> 
> View attachment 4218196
> 
> View attachment 4218197
> 
> View attachment 4218198
> 
> View attachment 4218202
> 
> View attachment 4218204
> 
> View attachment 4218205
> 
> View attachment 4218206
> 
> View attachment 4218207
> 
> View attachment 4218210
> 
> View attachment 4218211
> 
> View attachment 4218212
> 
> View attachment 4218213
> 
> View attachment 4218214
> 
> View attachment 4218215
> 
> View attachment 4218216
> 
> View attachment 4218221
> 
> View attachment 4218222
> 
> View attachment 4218223
> 
> View attachment 4218224


That's a lot of photos...


----------

